
Ask HN: How do you promote your startup services online? - yamgu
Hi HNs!
I&#x27;m recently going through the process of acquiring more brand awareness for my startup.
It is an AI-based content marketing platform to profile customers and make it easier to create content to share. 
Do you have tips to share?
What is your workflow?
Thanks a lot!
======
rcharpentier
Get out and talk to people. Who are your target users? Where do they hang out
online?

When you answer these questions, go out and find them and talk to them. Don’t
talk about your product, talk about their specific problem and how you can
provide value when solving that problem. Be as specific as possible, and ask
specific questions.

The goal is to understand your potential users’ needs, not to sell them a
service. The service comes later.

~~~
yamgu
Thank you @rcharpentier :-) We are addressing digital agencies and marketing
departments. We know that they are looking for acquiring new customers (for
themselves or as a goal for their customers). Ghostwriter AI is for that. They
can profile and get suggestions about what to share. However, they are
overwhelmed by tools, and it is not so easy to let them try a new one. We are
also considering a new area. Those that are looking to expand the audience and
that has a business with still low traffic. :-) I'm curious, what is your
business?

